# 18 Speed Raleigh Lancer



## Oilit (Oct 25, 2021)

I've had this bike a while and didn't know if it was worth posting, but after seeing @RustyHornet's post I realized that I'm not the only one with a prize example of shade-tree engineering:








						Ok... Who’s responsible for this? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Picked this up this morning because I’d never seen one of these rear hub setups. I’ve also always wanted to play with one of these Dana units. Interesting custom to say the least!  I’m just starting to read about these Tokhiem units, which was built right here in my hometown of Fort Wayne, IN...




					thecabe.com
				



I can see it now: "You've got a 10-speed? Well, if I have a three step cog on my three speed hub that will give me nine speeds, and then if I have two front sprockets that's 18 speeds!" Except that getting all this to work must have been a little too much.
Engineering critiques aside, the Dunlop rims have Schwinn Tractor tires, and I thought Schwinn middleweights were the only bikes that used the S-7 size, but that just shows what I know.


----------

